

Trip Advisor couple 'fined' £100 by hotel for bad review - richsinn
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30100973

======
DanBC
[http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g186332-d554701-Re...](http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g186332-d554701-Reviews-
Broadway_Hotel-Blackpool_Lancashire_England.html)

The tripadvisor page.

The other negative reviews were posted before the BBC article and are pretty
strong.

